# Wirkleistung hinter FU messen



## merlin (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ich betriebe eine Bohrspindel (2,2kW) an einem Frequenzumrichter. Siemens Micromaster. Ich muss nun wissen, ob die Spindel wirklich dreht und wieviel Leistung sie benötigt. Kontrolliert werden soll ein Bohrerverschleis bzw. ein komplettes stecken bleiben der Spindel.

Alle Geräte die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe funktioniern nicht hinter einem Frequenzumrichter.

Kenn wer ein passendes Gerät?

Bitte, Danke
Thomas


----------



## PeterEF (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

-liefert der FU nicht die benötigten Werte (Motorstrom sollte doch in dem speziellen Fall reichen)?

-warum nicht einfach vor dem FU messen und dann um die (nicht allzu große) Verlustleistung des FU korrigieren?


----------



## TommyG (11 Dezember 2008)

Lad Dir

mal die Parameterliste. imho gibts da auch nen Parameter, der Dir die Wirkleistung/ den Strom, der die mech. Energie erzeugt anzeigt. 

Was hast Du denn vor dem Antrieb, Profibus, Steurung, stand alone, Panel?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (19 Dezember 2008)

*Leistungsmessung für Bohrüberwachung*

Hi merlin,

es wäre auch möglich mithilfe einer Drehmomentmesswelle das Bohren zu überwachen.
Die geben meist einen Messwert für die Drehzahl und einen Messwert für das Drehmoment aus. 
Damit kannst Du die mechanische Leistung ausrechnen und Deine Überwachungen realisieren.
Drehmomentmesswellen gibts z.B. bei HBM oder bei Burster. 
Da ist die Messung des Moments bei Drehzahlen bis 20000/min kein Problem.

Gruß FA


----------



## Klaus.Ka (19 Dezember 2008)

merlin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich betriebe eine Bohrspindel (2,2kW) an einem Frequenzumrichter. Siemens Micromaster. Ich muss nun wissen, ob die Spindel wirklich dreht und wieviel Leistung sie benötigt. Kontrolliert werden soll ein Bohrerverschleis bzw. ein komplettes stecken bleiben der Spindel.
> 
> ...


 
schau dir mal meinen anhang an....
für deine wirkleistung kannst du den parameter r86 beim micromaster nehmen
deine abfrage ob bohrer stecken geblieben oder verschlissen ist kannst du über die begrenzungen eingrenzen....


----------

